# Probably a dumb question, please don't flame me...



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

Is there any such thing as giving a engine too much air? Strictly talking air intakes and nothing further. I just put a K&N rr-3003 filter on my intake for my 4cyl frontier. The box for the filter had a sticker that said something like for off-road, racing, and marine use only. Then preceeded to say something about not inteneded for use on emission controlled vehicles. Will this be an issue for me? I live in Alabama and there is no vehicle inspections in this state, so I don't have to worry about being legal. Just don't want to wear the engine out. I don't do a whole lot of hard acceleration. 

Again, this may be a dumb question. I just don't know a whole lot about engines and the amount of air they can handle.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mitchell35758 said:


> Is there any such thing as giving a engine too much air? Strictly talking air intakes and nothing further. I just put a K&N rr-3003 filter on my intake for my 4cyl frontier. The box for the filter had a sticker that said something like for off-road, racing, and marine use only. Then preceeded to say something about not inteneded for use on emission controlled vehicles. Will this be an issue for me? I live in Alabama and there is no vehicle inspections in this state, so I don't have to worry about being legal. Just don't want to wear the engine out. I don't do a whole lot of hard acceleration.
> 
> Again, this may be a dumb question. I just don't know a whole lot about engines and the amount of air they can handle.


nope... and the off road thing is just to save their ass because it doesn't meet carb legal standards. AKA modding cars is illegal to do for street cars.


----------



## Squid11 (May 1, 2006)

Nope, you're not going to hurt it at all. Think of your engine as a big air pump. You can suck as much air into your engine as possible without forced induction, and the engine is still going to be limited by its flow characteristics and how much fuel it can add to make power. So there's no need to worry. If anything at all, you've aided your engine's efficiency (a small fraction of a percent) by removing a restriction (less air).


----------

